# Transmission Line Questions



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

Hey all!

I'm really sorry if this information is readily available here, but I thought it would be a good idea to try to accomplish two things here.

*1.* I'd love to get some basic transmission line theory and design guidelines in one place.
*2.* I'd love for it to be pretty easy to understand.

I say that because I've been reading a little bit online and realizing that I probably should have gone a different path educationally as well as vocationally. That's another story though.

I know that there are some bright folks here from whom I can learn.

I think that a transmission line would be a fun project for my home theater and I'm really looking to understand it a bit better so that I can work out some designs and build this thing myself.

So, does anyone feel like giving a short "lecture" on the basic concepts? From there, I'm certain that there will be questions and further discussion.

Hope that's not too much to ask.


----------



## alm001 (Feb 13, 2010)

Basically from what I remember, you want it to be 1/4 wavelength of the speakers fs, and the same size as the speakers cone area.

I think it gets more complicated after that where you should take into consideration the fs of the speaker in the enclosure, and stuffing, and tapering of the line.


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. That's about all I'm gathering from my reading. I guess I'm also interested in a folded horn design. I understand that they're related but different.

Are there any specific driver characteristics that I should be taking into account as I attempt this sort of thing?


----------



## JoshHefnerX (Jun 13, 2008)

Classic TL Design -- Jon Risch


----------



## chesapeakesoja (Apr 9, 2009)

Great link! Thank you!


----------

